# Has anybody heard of Malteselover.com



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

This concerns me I saw pictures of Dr. Jamies babies and ones of the real small maltese 
that posted on www.malteselover.com a week or so ago. He mentioned he cut his babies hair himself. Does anyone remember?

I just wonder if they are hijacking our pictures and topics. 
While the site is self is in English all the posts are in a different language.

BTW, if you go to google and type in spoiledmaltese.com in the images section.....
this is where I found the pictures of Dr.J and others as well.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

haha I saw Gigi in google. What can I say, if you need a picture of a spoiled maltese, she's your girl. I wouldn't be surprised if you look in the dictionary and saw her picture next to the phrase "spoiled maltese" LOL

Is this the guy you were talking about? I had a feeling that he was not from the US. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49036&hl=


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I found the snark! He's mc5guy and if you notice he's an administrator on the Korean? site. It is said if you copied you're doing something right - well Joe must be doing this forum right, b/c that one is a direct copy!! 


He now belongs to a very exclusive SM group...the BANNED group!! :bysmilie:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The whole thing is so weird. It's so eerie.
xoxoxox


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very strange, has anyone notified Joe to see what he knows about this?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a weird feeling about his thread...thought it was the usual paranoia...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What thread? I'm lost! Help~!! I hate being lost!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834910


> What thread? I'm lost! Help~!! I hate being lost!!! [/B]


Me too! Where did you guys find all of this info? :confused1:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

That is one of them There are others as well. 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 28 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834873


> haha I saw Gigi in google. What can I say, if you need a picture of a spoiled maltese, she's your girl. I wouldn't be surprised if you look in the dictionary and saw her picture next to the phrase "spoiled maltese" LOL
> 
> Is this the guy you were talking about? I had a feeling that he was not from the US. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49036&hl=[/B]


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have not contacted Joe. I wanted to know If I was crazy first before I blew any whistles


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 28 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834901


> Very strange, has anyone notified Joe to see what he knows about this?[/B]


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Do as I posted and see for your self. There might be a picture of cosy.....

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834910


> What thread? I'm lost! Help~!! I hate being lost!!! [/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 28 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834921


> Do as I posted and see for your self. There might be a picture of cosy.....
> 
> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834910





> What thread? I'm lost! Help~!! I hate being lost!!! [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


I saw someone is using Rain's pic as an avatar. I don't see many of SM pics. I guess foreign forums don't see much
threat to snagging other pics and using them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834929


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 28 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834921





> Do as I posted and see for your self. There might be a picture of cosy.....
> 
> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834910





> What thread? I'm lost! Help~!! I hate being lost!!! [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


I saw someone is using Rain's pic as an avatar. I don't see many of SM pics. I guess foreign forums don't see much
threat to snagging other pics and using them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, can you give me a link???


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I checked it out, that does look like Rain. :shocked: Just type it in & you can check it out.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 28 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834937


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834929





> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 28 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834921





> Do as I posted and see for your self. There might be a picture of cosy.....
> 
> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834910





> What thread? I'm lost! Help~!! I hate being lost!!! [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


I saw someone is using Rain's pic as an avatar. I don't see many of SM pics. I guess foreign forums don't see much
threat to snagging other pics and using them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, can you give me a link???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's the only link, which worked for me. The pics appear to be down. http://malteselover.com/board/index.php


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm kinda slow to catch on..so the mc5guy (ow whatever it was) who is now banned- started this other forum (exact copy of SM)? I can't see what language it is because whatever it is, I don't have that font..so it just comes up gibberish. sooo eerie!

PS- is it Korean or Thai? Some of the script looks like Thai script not Korean characters. 

Edit: most of the posters are in bangkok- so no wonder I recognized some thai script there...Actually I think it is a Thai site, not Korean..as the administrator's location is Bangkok


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 29 2009, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834965


> I'm kinda slow to catch on..so the mc5guy (ow whatever it was) who is now banned- started this other forum (exact copy of SM)? I can't see what language it is because whatever it is, I don't have that font..so it just comes up gibberish. sooo eerie!
> 
> PS- is it Korean or Thai? Some of the script looks like Thai script not Korean characters.
> 
> Edit: most of the posters are in bangkok- so no wonder I recognized some thai script there...Actually I think it is a Thai site, not Korean..as the administrator's location is Bangkok[/B]


Yes, when I looked at it, I thought that it was Thai, too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 28 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834962


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 28 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834937





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834929





> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 28 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834921





> Do as I posted and see for your self. There might be a picture of cosy.....
> 
> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 28 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834910





> What thread? I'm lost! Help~!! I hate being lost!!! [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


I saw someone is using Rain's pic as an avatar. I don't see many of SM pics. I guess foreign forums don't see much
threat to snagging other pics and using them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, can you give me a link???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's the only link, which worked for me. The pics appear to be down. http://malteselover.com/board/index.php
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Deb for the link......I could not see any pictures though. I wanted a link to the picture of Rain that was on their website. I cannot believe they just steal our babies pictures and use them as their own!!! As I am typing that, I am thinking to myself......."Wake up, Dianne!!!!! Smell the coffee!!!" LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Dianne, I don't think they're being used as their own. Today there are two of Cosy's on there demonstrating
baby doll head from what I surmise since most of it is in Thai. 

I don't see Rain on there anymore.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know what language it is, but it's definitely NOT Korean.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The format of the Thai site looks a lot like SM. They must have copied this one because it it so great! 
Maybe there is a lack of websites in Thai about Maltese? I would have no idea about that.
The Maltese lovers there must be really happy to have a website. Maybe some people liked the look of this website, but as only some of them knew English, they thought they'd start one in Thai. That's what it looks like... Hmmm...maybe they could add a link to this website??? Is there a link there already to SM?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh wow....just took another look at the site, and it is basically a replica of this one.
Are website formats trademarked? 
Maybe there IS a huge market for SM to have branches in more languages...But that should be for Joe to decide.
SM goes international, a world wide franchise?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just clicked on the link and got an error message. The site must have been taken down.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Being nosey ,i had to look ,...i'm still lost?? knowing my luck i will get a computer virus..WE ALL KNOW :SM Rocks!:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a link to one of their old posts and Cosy being displayed.
http://malteselover.com/board/index.php?sh...=11&hl=Cosy
I'm guessing this site is run by some very young people and they don't
know the internet ettiquette.

The site is still up.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They got some beautiful babies in their siggys :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 29 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835129


> Here's a link to one of their old posts and Cosy being displayed.
> http://malteselover.com/board/index.php?sh...=11&hl=Cosy
> I'm guessing this site is run by some very young people and they don't
> know the internet ettiquette.
> ...


Wow, kind of stalker-ish. :blink:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 29 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835083


> Dianne, I don't think they're being used as their own. Today there are two of Cosy's on there demonstrating
> baby doll head from what I surmise since most of it is in Thai.
> 
> I don't see Rain on there anymore.[/B]


Maybe they are just complimenting our babies......wish we knew how to translate what they were saying!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 29 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835150


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 29 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835083





> Dianne, I don't think they're being used as their own. Today there are two of Cosy's on there demonstrating
> baby doll head from what I surmise since most of it is in Thai.
> 
> I don't see Rain on there anymore.[/B]


Maybe they are just complimenting our babies......wish we knew how to translate what they were saying!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

They are. It's still kind of weird though. LOL Look at the date, that threads from like a year ago.

Here's it translated by google:
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=ht...en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

If you were curious, here's their photobucket link of our pictures, not just of Cosy either:

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f136/jaykung/?start=160 (turn the next pg to see more)

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff241/plubz/?start=80


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There are lots of pics in their photobucket. Even stuffed maltese. I don't think you can keep people from collecting
pics of things they like. I don't see any evidence they are using the pics other than to show what they found interesting.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 29 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835160


> If you were curious, here's their photobucket link of our pictures, not just of Cosy either:
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f136/jaykung/?start=160 (turn the next pg to see more)
> 
> http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff241/plubz/?start=80[/B]


The picture of Boo is an older one, at least 3 yrs old & I don't even remember posting it. I saw several of our malts,as well as Cosy & Wookie. Also some wellknown breeder pups. I guess when we post pictures on line,we have to expect they can end up just about anywhere. Makes me a little uncomfortable though.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And here we were all being so careful NOT to say anything about his TEACUP Maltese. :HistericalSmiley: Guess we should have been our usual judgemental and critical selves. :smrofl: 

Sooooo....don't know if I should be relieved or insulted that there are no pics of my babies stolen by him.  He sure loved Cosy though didn't he?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, I thought that was Wookie. There's another one on there that I recognize as one of "ours" but I don't know who it was. The dog had a hoody on.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

unfortunately there isnt much to be done about it, its a foreign website, on a foreign host, when its out of our country, our laws dont matter, sad but true, the member was however banned from SM


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw one of Tatumn in there.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 29 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835204


> I saw one of Tatumn in there.[/B]


Thank you Crystal, I started to say something but was a little hesitant!!! Yes, I think it was Heidi's for sure now!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought I saw Mr. Wookie on there too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, Pat. Wookie was on the same thread as Cosy's. Ah, well...I guess we should be flattered they liked us. LOL
It's the small price we pay to share our sweet babies.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I saw several of Dr.Jamie's Petunia and one of her whole bunch.

Make me feel violated for those of you that got hijacked.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 29 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835160


> If you were curious, here's their photobucket link of our pictures, not just of Cosy either:
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f136/jaykung/?start=160 (turn the next pg to see more)
> 
> http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff241/plubz/?start=80[/B]



QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 29 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835204


> I saw one of Tatumn in there.[/B]



I saw these as well! I googled Hunter and Spoiled Maltese and ended up with pictures of Hunter that I have deleted from the host photobucket, so I'm not sure how that happens?!?!?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I found a pic of Caira in one of the photobucket accounts. Too funny!

And i agree, I was biting my tongue about his 'teacup' maltese, when it would have a good time to say something, LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I found my precious Daisy there, too ~ :wub: She's on the first row, far right http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f136/jaykung/?start=200

I must say, it made me smile, as no one steels pics of my dogs, unless it's for a fake handicap-dog organization ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Who's dog is this? It looks familiar to me, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 29 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835274


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 29 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835160





> If you were curious, here's their photobucket link of our pictures, not just of Cosy either:
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f136/jaykung/?start=160 (turn the next pg to see more)
> 
> http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff241/plubz/?start=80[/B]



QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 29 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835204


> I saw one of Tatumn in there.[/B]



I saw these as well! I googled Hunter and Spoiled Maltese and ended up with pictures of Hunter that I have deleted from the host photobucket, so I'm not sure how that happens?!?!?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think on page nine the one before Wookie is Charmaine's little Cupcake.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Every picture posted on a public forum can be copied and saved. I do it sometimes too, when I find a picture of something I like and want to show someone else. The only way to ensure ( or try to) that a picture won't be used without you receiving notice and credit is to watermark it. Easy enough to remove with photo shop, but most people won't go to that much trouble. Not much else can be done. I like sharing pictures of my babies so I guess it's just a chance we take.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd like to think that those on this other site are learning from SM!! I think they are just studying the different head structures and "looks" and discussing them in comparison with what they have. I could be wrong (sure as heck wouldn't be the first time---not even the first time today!) but I think there was no intentional wrong doing on their part. And wouldn't it be nice to be a "sister" forum to a forum in another country where they could learn from us and we could learn from them? After all, I've learned a lot from this link: 
Learning the proper place :smrofl: Yep, "methods of teaching purge", or in layman's terms, "pi$$ and shi+" and don't forget to turn those dirty newspapers into sheets!! Maybe it is because it is late, but the more I read this post, the funnier it becomes......time for this woman to get some rest!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Sep 30 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835309


> I'd like to think that those on this other site are learning from SM!! I think they are just studying the different head strucktures and "looks" and discussing them in comparison with what they have. I could be wrong (sure as heck wouldn't be the first time---not even the first time today!) but I think there was no intentional wrong doing on their part. And wouldn't it be nice to be a "sister" forum to a forum in another country where they could learn from us and we could learn from them? After all, I've learned a lot from this link:
> Learning the proper place :smrofl: Yep, "methods of teaching purge", or in layman's terms, "pi$$ and shi+" and don't forget to turn those dirty newspapers into sheets!! Maybe it is because it is late, but the more I read this post, the funnier it becomes......time for this woman to get some rest![/B]


That is hilarious!! I'm, also, tired, but that was flippin' funny. So this is just another forum, which has our pics? That's kind of cool. 

Geeze, I wonder if they have their little "tiffs" like we do. I wonder if they read our site, and talk about us on theirs ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Wouldn't that be a kick, if they had a section, next to "Anything Goes", "Talk About SM" ~ LOL

Yes, I'm going to bed, as well.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Sep 30 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835309


> I'd like to think that those on this other site are learning from SM!! I think they are just studying the different head strucktures and "looks" and discussing them in comparison with what they have. I could be wrong (sure as heck wouldn't be the first time---not even the first time today!) but I think there was no intentional wrong doing on their part. And wouldn't it be nice to be a "sister" forum to a forum in another country where they could learn from us and we could learn from them? After all, I've learned a lot from this link:
> Learning the proper place :smrofl: Yep, "methods of teaching purge", or in layman's terms, "pi$$ and shi+" and don't forget to turn those dirty newspapers into sheets!! Maybe it is because it is late, but the more I read this post, the funnier it becomes......time for this woman to get some rest![/B]



i really lol'd haha.. wow...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG that is so funny. I love the line "puppy set to shoot soon"... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

yung,

do you have any ideas on how to keep our pictures from being stolen?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Oct 1 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835734


> yung,
> 
> do you have any ideas on how to keep our pictures from being stolen?[/B]


Yes, I don't like the idea of photos being swiped.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

the drawing on their home page is copyrighted; a woman here in my building drew it for our rescue.

does anyone know how can we disable right-click?  photographers do it all the time on their web sites.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 1 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835737


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Oct 1 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835734





> yung,
> 
> do you have any ideas on how to keep our pictures from being stolen?[/B]


Yes, I don't like the idea of photos being swiped.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me neither. sometimes, some websites have something on them that protects this from happening..maybe (?) the new company can look into it?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

We are investigating this and will get back to you guys hopefully sooner than later. I hate imposters. :huh:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835741


> the drawing on their home page is copyrighted; a woman here in my building drew it for our rescue.
> 
> does anyone know how can we disable right-click? photographers do it all the time on their web sites.[/B]


Unfortunately, right click "disable" only works for PCs. Macs don't appear to be affected.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 1 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835772


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835741





> the drawing on their home page is copyrighted; a woman here in my building drew it for our rescue.
> 
> does anyone know how can we disable right-click? photographers do it all the time on their web sites.[/B]


Unfortunately, right click "disable" only works for PCs. Macs don't appear to be affected.
[/B][/QUOTE]


To those who are adventurous, you can easily add a watermark to your pics you post if you have even a basis photo editing software. This won't prevent people from stealing images 100% but should give them more work and hopefully slow them down.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 1 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835772


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835741





> the drawing on their home page is copyrighted; a woman here in my building drew it for our rescue.
> 
> does anyone know how can we disable right-click? photographers do it all the time on their web sites.[/B]


Unfortunately, right click "disable" only works for PCs. Macs don't appear to be affected.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Even disabling the right click can be bypassed easily on PCs, if you go to "View Source" you can take the picture's direct hyperlink from there. I mean, it's more work, you have to sort through coding but yeah. 

I think we should just watermark pictures. With all the technology and information out there, I don't think we can keep people from taking "public" pictures and posting to another forum.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Oct 1 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835786


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835741





> the drawing on their home page is copyrighted; a woman here in my building drew it for our rescue.
> does anyone know how can we disable right-click? photographers do it all the time on their web sites.[/B]


Even disabling the right click can be bypassed easily on PCs, if you go to "View Source" you can take the picture's direct hyperlink from there. I mean, it's more work, you have to sort through coding but yeah. 

I think we should just watermark pictures. With all the technology and information out there, I don't think we can keep people from taking "public" pictures and posting to another forum.[/B][/QUOTE]I don't recall ever posting this illustration. The artist thinks the thief may have stolen it from her flickr site. 
The thief removed her copyright symbol before he illegally posted it.
The artist is writing to the thief and demanding it be removed.
Like anyone sleazy enough to steal will remove it. . .


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 30 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835313


> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Sep 30 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835309





> I'd like to think that those on this other site are learning from SM!! I think they are just studying the different head strucktures and "looks" and discussing them in comparison with what they have. I could be wrong (sure as heck wouldn't be the first time---not even the first time today!) but I think there was no intentional wrong doing on their part. And wouldn't it be nice to be a "sister" forum to a forum in another country where they could learn from us and we could learn from them? After all, I've learned a lot from this link:
> Learning the proper place :smrofl: Yep, "methods of teaching purge", or in layman's terms, "pi$$ and shi+" and don't forget to turn those dirty newspapers into sheets!! Maybe it is because it is late, but the more I read this post, the funnier it becomes......time for this woman to get some rest![/B]


That is hilarious!! I'm, also, tired, but that was flippin' funny. So this is just another forum, which has our pics? That's kind of cool. 

Geeze, I wonder if they have their little "tiffs" like we do. I wonder if they read our site, and talk about us on theirs ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Wouldn't that be a kick, if they had a section, next to "Anything Goes", "Talk About SM" ~ LOL

Yes, I'm going to bed, as well.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I should have gone to bed before posting----I couldn't even type "structures" correctly, lol. I have since corrected the spelling. 

Talk about funny, your comment about "little "tiffs" like we do" was classic"!! Then the section idea, "Talk About SM", oh, that was just tooooo good!!!!Love it!!!!! I laughed so hard I just awakened DH!!!! Not sure he grasped the full effect of why that is so funny, but I'll remind him again in the am when he is more "clear headed". 


A good friend married the sweetest (and funniest) young gal while he is living in China for his company (He sells fertilizer ingredients --hahahaha). She is an interpreter and may be able to translate the website. I'll send the link over to her and ask her. It would be great to know EXACTLY what is being posted!!!!! I'll keep ya'll posted. But if I don't post a reply soon, please PM me! Sometimes time gets away from me............as is happening at the moment. Once again, it is time for this one to to hit the hay!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 29 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835083


> Dianne, I don't think they're being used as their own. Today there are two of Cosy's on there demonstrating
> baby doll head from what I surmise since most of it is in Thai.
> 
> I don't see Rain on there anymore.[/B]


HMMM, I hope they are saying, "look at these doggies, they are the most beautiful in the world." BECAUSE I see Mr Wookie on there several times. And other dogs that look familar to me!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 29 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835241


> Yes, Pat. Wookie was on the same thread as Cosy's. Ah, well...I guess we should be flattered they liked us. LOL
> It's the small price we pay to share our sweet babies.[/B]


I might agree but they are saying Cozy and Wookie are their's... and that Cozy is not a good Mom " Cosy mother did not like children all. Children like to come out misshapen, but becomes sweet. " and Wookie is a dizzy brother, " Brother Jay kiss any other other other other other encouragement to younger cattle sent through surgery well. 

Lin brother not excited น๊า ku .. Mr. Coe is complete split of Movie ปร๋อ then .... not very frightening thought. 

wookie like matches where brother 555 brother Jay Lin รึ blazon dizzy. 

baby doll face baby doll face is very stampeded expected to continue to boom. " :huh:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I love those computer translations. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Oct 4 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836739


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 29 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835241





> Yes, Pat. Wookie was on the same thread as Cosy's. Ah, well...I guess we should be flattered they liked us. LOL
> It's the small price we pay to share our sweet babies.[/B]


I might agree but they are saying Cozy and Wookie are their's... and that Cozy is not a good Mom " Cosy mother did not like children all. Children like to come out misshapen, but becomes sweet. " and Wookie is a dizzy brother, " Brother Jay kiss any other other other other other encouragement to younger cattle sent through surgery well. 

Lin brother not excited น๊า ku .. Mr. Coe is complete split of Movie ปร๋อ then .... not very frightening thought. 

wookie like matches where brother 555 brother Jay Lin รึ blazon dizzy. 

baby doll face baby doll face is very stampeded expected to continue to boom. " :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:blink: HUH................. Good God I still can't understand it :blink:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just saw this thread. The site is in Thai. I used to live in Thailand for 10 years and can read the language quite well. Obviously, this is the land of knock-off's as in knocked off Gucci, Chanel, etc. so it's probably not surprising that they're copying the SM site. Even though the site has a similar set up to SM, what people posted under various forums are not exactly the same as what we'd have posted in SM forums and I found them personally to be quite disturbing. This is probably eluded to a lack of a regulated body similar to the AKC or CKC and perhaps a lack of understanding or care by the community at large to maintain the standards of the breed (any dog breed). Topics include looking for a stud for their bitch (in Introduce Yourself), how to find out if the bitch is giving birth (in Maltese Chit Chat), or where to find a place to breed my Malt (in Maltese Chit Chat). There seem to be a lot of Malt owners who want to breed their boys or girls and see nothing wrong with it. In some ways, many dog owners in North America are doing a similar thing (BYB, hobby breeders). They don't realize there are reasons why there is AKC/CKC and standards, etc. Registered breeders go to great lengths to maintain the standards and health of the line. Having lived in Thailand and travelled to many Asian countries, I can see that it's a long way yet before they're educated in these matters.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very strange!! :blink:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 12 2009, 06:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838951


> Having lived in Thailand and travelled to many Asian countries, I can see that it's a long way yet before they're educated in these matters.[/B]


so true. a long long way.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 11 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838951


> I just saw this thread. The site is in Thai. I used to live in Thailand for 10 years and can read the language quite well. Obviously, this is the land of knock-off's as in knocked off Gucci, Chanel, etc. so it's probably not surprising that they're copying the SM site. Even though the site has a similar set up to SM, what people posted under various forums are not exactly the same as what we'd have posted in SM forums and I found them personally to be quite disturbing. This is probably eluded to a lack of a regulated body similar to the AKC or CKC and perhaps a lack of understanding or care by the community at large to maintain the standards of the breed (any dog breed). Topics include looking for a stud for their bitch (in Introduce Yourself), how to find out if the bitch is giving birth (in Maltese Chit Chat), or where to find a place to breed my Malt (in Maltese Chit Chat). There seem to be a lot of Malt owners who want to breed their boys or girls and see nothing wrong with it. In some ways, many dog owners in North America are doing a similar thing (BYB, hobby breeders). They don't realize there are reasons why there is AKC/CKC and standards, etc. Registered breeders go to great lengths to maintain the standards and health of the line. Having lived in Thailand and travelled to many Asian countries, I can see that it's a long way yet before they're educated in these matters.[/B]


So why are our pics on there? Can you read that part?

Very disturbing, indeed!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 11 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838915


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Oct 4 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836739





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 29 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835241





> Yes, Pat. Wookie was on the same thread as Cosy's. Ah, well...I guess we should be flattered they liked us. LOL
> It's the small price we pay to share our sweet babies.[/B]


I might agree but they are saying Cozy and Wookie are their's... and that Cozy is not a good Mom " Cosy mother did not like children all. Children like to come out misshapen, but becomes sweet. " and Wookie is a dizzy brother, " Brother Jay kiss any other other other other other encouragement to younger cattle sent through surgery well. 

Lin brother not excited น๊า ku .. Mr. Coe is complete split of Movie ปร๋อ then .... not very frightening thought. 

wookie like matches where brother 555 brother Jay Lin รึ blazon dizzy. 

baby doll face baby doll face is very stampeded expected to continue to boom. " :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:blink: HUH................. Good God I still can't understand it :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL That makes no sense, Melanie. I think your translator needs a techy appointment. :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 11 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839015


> So why are our pics on there? Can you read that part?
> 
> Very disturbing, indeed![/B]


I went to read this thread about Cosy and essentially they're talking about baby doll faces (http://malteselover.com/board/index.php?showtopic=11&hl=Cosy). It goes something like this:

Canon & London: A cutesie little face like this is called a baby doll face. Large eyes and little nose like little Cosy here. Even though it's a heart-breaker look, it's not exactly (Maltese) standard. But it doesn't matter if it's to standard or not, she's still #1 to us. Right?
Monkey Yuki: She looks just like a doll. So very very cute!
Jay-Jay's Mommy: Abbie Wookie is just as cute as Cosy.
...
"Thai name": I couldn't decide if I want one that has a face up to standards or one with a baby doll face. Too much thinking, I'll take both.


Basically, someone saw a picture of Cosy and started the thread that shows Cosy as an example of a baby doll face. Then everyone talked about their dogs if they look like they have a baby doll face. And others brought in more pictures. Some were just saying how cute these baby doll faces are and asked where they can get one.

I think they're just using pictures from SM as examples and some use them in their album as sort of a scrap book of what they like. Those albums have no description and I'm assuming that they just put pictures that they like in it without intending to offend anyone.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Look same person that was banned: 

http://malteselover.com/board/index.php?sh...&#entry6095

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49036&hl=


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy is just too cute for her own good! She's internationally loved and admired.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's Jaime's Petula:

http://malteselover.com/board/index.php?showtopic=92&hl=

I know they're not trying to steal our photos, just admiring them and to have something to talk about I guess.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 11 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839015


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 11 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838951





> I just saw this thread. The site is in Thai. I used to live in Thailand for 10 years and can read the language quite well. Obviously, this is the land of knock-off's as in knocked off Gucci, Chanel, etc. so it's probably not surprising that they're copying the SM site. Even though the site has a similar set up to SM, what people posted under various forums are not exactly the same as what we'd have posted in SM forums and I found them personally to be quite disturbing. This is probably eluded to a lack of a regulated body similar to the AKC or CKC and perhaps a lack of understanding or care by the community at large to maintain the standards of the breed (any dog breed). Topics include looking for a stud for their bitch (in Introduce Yourself), how to find out if the bitch is giving birth (in Maltese Chit Chat), or where to find a place to breed my Malt (in Maltese Chit Chat). There seem to be a lot of Malt owners who want to breed their boys or girls and see nothing wrong with it. In some ways, many dog owners in North America are doing a similar thing (BYB, hobby breeders). They don't realize there are reasons why there is AKC/CKC and standards, etc. Registered breeders go to great lengths to maintain the standards and health of the line. Having lived in Thailand and travelled to many Asian countries, I can see that it's a long way yet before they're educated in these matters.[/B]


So why are our pics on there? Can you read that part?

Very disturbing, indeed!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been thinking about this a lot ... and, I think it's disturbing, too. 

I'm also wondering why the home page's welcome is in English. I also noticed that the guy who was banned from SM ... has his siggy in English. And, he's an *Administrator" for malteselover.com ??? Yep ... sounds strange and disturbing to me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 12 2009, 05:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839082


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 11 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839015





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 11 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838951





> I just saw this thread. The site is in Thai. I used to live in Thailand for 10 years and can read the language quite well. Obviously, this is the land of knock-off's as in knocked off Gucci, Chanel, etc. so it's probably not surprising that they're copying the SM site. Even though the site has a similar set up to SM, what people posted under various forums are not exactly the same as what we'd have posted in SM forums and I found them personally to be quite disturbing. This is probably eluded to a lack of a regulated body similar to the AKC or CKC and perhaps a lack of understanding or care by the community at large to maintain the standards of the breed (any dog breed). Topics include looking for a stud for their bitch (in Introduce Yourself), how to find out if the bitch is giving birth (in Maltese Chit Chat), or where to find a place to breed my Malt (in Maltese Chit Chat). There seem to be a lot of Malt owners who want to breed their boys or girls and see nothing wrong with it. In some ways, many dog owners in North America are doing a similar thing (BYB, hobby breeders). They don't realize there are reasons why there is AKC/CKC and standards, etc. Registered breeders go to great lengths to maintain the standards and health of the line. Having lived in Thailand and travelled to many Asian countries, I can see that it's a long way yet before they're educated in these matters.[/B]


So why are our pics on there? Can you read that part?

Very disturbing, indeed!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been thinking about this a lot ... and, I think it's disturbing, too. 

I'm also wondering why the home page's welcome is in English. I also noticed that the guy who was banned from SM ... has his siggy in English. And, he's an *Administrator" for malteselover.com ??? Yep ... sounds strange and disturbing to me.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well I would think that means he can at least understand english :shocked: even when he posted his intro his english was perfect .I mean some of the forum topics are in english.. I think they know exactly what they are doing and they know it's wrong..JMO


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 12 2009, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839089


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 12 2009, 05:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839082





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 11 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839015





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 11 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838951





> I just saw this thread. The site is in Thai. I used to live in Thailand for 10 years and can read the language quite well. Obviously, this is the land of knock-off's as in knocked off Gucci, Chanel, etc. so it's probably not surprising that they're copying the SM site. Even though the site has a similar set up to SM, what people posted under various forums are not exactly the same as what we'd have posted in SM forums and I found them personally to be quite disturbing. This is probably eluded to a lack of a regulated body similar to the AKC or CKC and perhaps a lack of understanding or care by the community at large to maintain the standards of the breed (any dog breed). Topics include looking for a stud for their bitch (in Introduce Yourself), how to find out if the bitch is giving birth (in Maltese Chit Chat), or where to find a place to breed my Malt (in Maltese Chit Chat). There seem to be a lot of Malt owners who want to breed their boys or girls and see nothing wrong with it. In some ways, many dog owners in North America are doing a similar thing (BYB, hobby breeders). They don't realize there are reasons why there is AKC/CKC and standards, etc. Registered breeders go to great lengths to maintain the standards and health of the line. Having lived in Thailand and travelled to many Asian countries, I can see that it's a long way yet before they're educated in these matters.[/B]


So why are our pics on there? Can you read that part?

Very disturbing, indeed!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been thinking about this a lot ... and, I think it's disturbing, too. 

I'm also wondering why the home page's welcome is in English. I also noticed that the guy who was banned from SM ... has his siggy in English. And, he's an *Administrator" for malteselover.com ??? Yep ... sounds strange and disturbing to me.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well I would think that means he can at least understand english :shocked: even when he posted his intro his english was perfect .I mean some of the forum topics are in english.. I think they know exactly what they are doing and they know it's wrong..JMO 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Agreed, Andrea. Another thing I am wondering is why I can see all the pictures in the forums itself ... but, one has to apparently register as a member to see the Picture Section?? I find that odd ... but, then I figure that's where the SM pictures might show up hidden. Oh, well. All I can say is that I believe in Karma.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Personally, I don't even think the pictures he posted of his BooBoo in the Picture thread is even his Maltese. Please forgive me if this comes across as politically incorrect, but those hands and arms...and belly certainly do not look Asian to me. :huh:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835741


> the drawing on their home page is copyrighted; a woman here in my building drew it for our rescue.[/B]


HA! I wrote to the goober and told him that he had no business stealing a copyrighted drawing, that I had commissioned it for our rescue, that it was drawn by a woman in my office building specifically for Northcentral Maltese Rescue.

Then I wrote to her and SHE wrote to him.

I see it's now been removed.

sometimes I wonder if it's not just one idiot signing on as different personalities and having a conversation by himself. he seriously needs to do something more constructive with his time...

oh wait... :brownbag: maybe that means I should too! :brownbag:
:smrofl:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 12 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839045


> Cosy is just too cute for her own good! She's internationally loved and admired.[/B]


Too true...Cosy and Mr Wookie are both world famous!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 12 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839142


> Personally, I don't even think the pictures he posted of his BooBoo in the Picture thread is even his Maltese. Please forgive me if this comes across as politically incorrect, but those hands and arms...and belly certainly do not look Asian to me. :huh:[/B]


You said exactly what I was thinking ... but, I was not as brave as you to post. :yes:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 12 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839179


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 1 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835741





> the drawing on their home page is copyrighted; a woman here in my building drew it for our rescue.[/B]


HA! I wrote to the goober and told him that he had no business stealing a copyrighted drawing, that I had commissioned it for our rescue, that it was drawn by a woman in my office building specifically for Northcentral Maltese Rescue.

Then I wrote to her and SHE wrote to him.

I see it's now been removed.

sometimes I wonder if it's not just one idiot signing on as different personalities and having a conversation by himself. he seriously needs to do something more constructive with his time...

oh wait... :brownbag: maybe that means I should too! :brownbag:
:smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Uh oh ... maybe it means I should, too.


----------

